# My tank



## Actor (Jul 12, 2009)

My tank is a Phototax Model 20.  It has four parts: the tank proper, a funnel, a gasket that goes between the tank and funnel, and a lid with a "pressure release valve."

It's been years since I've used it.  It seems to be light tight only when the lid is on.  The funnel does not have any sort of light trap, so it would seem you need to be in total darkness when you add or drain any liquid.  Kind of a pain.

My original tank, which disappeared decades ago, had a light trap in the lid that allowed liquids to be added or drained without opening the tank.

I'm wondering if I'm missing part of my present tank?


----------



## ann (Jul 13, 2009)

how about a "tube" to hold the reels?


----------



## Actor (Jul 13, 2009)

A tube to hold the reels might serve to trap light, particularly if it was black.

However, since my original post I perceive another problem with its design.  I don't see how the thing would ever drain completely without removing the funnel as well as the lid.

I'm getting too old.  I have no specific memory of ever using this thing.  But I must have.


----------



## compur (Jul 13, 2009)

Actor said:


> My tank is a Phototax Model 20.  It has four parts: the tank proper, a funnel, a gasket that goes between the tank and funnel, and a lid with a "pressure release valve."
> 
> It's been years since I've used it.  It seems to be light tight only when the lid is on.  The funnel does not have any sort of light trap, so it would seem you need to be in total darkness when you add or drain any liquid.  Kind of a pain.
> 
> ...



That's a pretty obscure tank.  If there is a missing part, your chances of
finding it are remote.

I recommend simply getting a modern tank such as one by Paterson or
Jobo, etc. Purchased new, they're are not expensive and can be had for
peanuts used.


----------



## DSPhotography (Jul 13, 2009)

eBay is a great place for tanks. you can get GOOD steel ones w/ reels for around $10, and GOOD plastic ones for even less.


----------



## Actor (Aug 4, 2009)

I think I can fabricate the missing tube out of PVC, which is chemically non-reactive (and Kodak approved).  Unfortunately it seems to only come in white.  Dare I paint it?  Would black paint react with the chemistry?  Or can I get away with leaving it white?


----------

